# What "special" trials do you enter?



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle and I have qualified for the Rally National Championship in Excellent and Advanced. I haven't decided if we'll show in Rally Nationals.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I got my first Rally leg at Great Lakes Poodle Club in Illinois and I got my Rally Master and RAE titles at the same club exactly one year later. Under the same judge, too. That was sweet. I'll always show at the Great Lakes Poodle Club. Also, the drive to Menomonee Falls Wisconsin is worth the trip as well. That was a fantastic trial and I can't wait to go again.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

The local poodle clu only has conformation, sadly because I would have loved to do Rally or Obedience at a poodle specialty. We got our CD title at the German Shepherd specialty and I saw how nice it was for those with German Shepherds when they got titles, they got extra prizes.
I do prefer shows that are indoors with good lighting and decent crating area.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I do have trials that I try to make it to every year. I also try out some new places a couple of times most years as well.

My annuals for the most part are: my home club, Suffolk Obedience; Syracuse Obedience; Susquenango KC in Binghamton; Poodle Obedience Training Club in NJ; a couple of local breed (but not poodle) clubs on Long Island that have all breed rally and/or obedience trials and Morris Hills rally at Top Dog in NJ.

Some new places I tried and will go back to in 2020 include Lower Camden County Dog Training in Lindenwold NJ and First Dog Training Club also in NJ and K-9 Training Club in NJ (all for rally so far but will consider for obedience too.

Lily and I were in the RAE classes at the 2014 and 2017 Rally nationals. I do have threads about those events. As to National Obedience, in addition to having at least a UD you have to have a relatively high ranking for dogs in your breed. This isn't a huge deal if you have a poodle, but gets really tough for people with dogs like colden retrievers, border collies, tervs and mallies. 

In addition to places (how many rings, crating space, noise levels, etc) I pay attention to who the judges are.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

After a bit of digging I found the thread about our trip to rally nationals in 2017. Here is a link. https://www.poodleforum.com/threads/on-the-road-to-rally-nationals.229881/


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

That was lovely to read @lily cd re . I want to go on a road trip now ?


----------

